# Hoyt FPS?



## Payner (May 15, 2005)

I am shooting a 2005 Hoyt Ultra Sport 65lb. 27.5" draw. I use Beman ICS Venture 400's at 29" (for growth). I am only shooting 238 FPS on a techno hunt crono. That seems slow. I was wondering what i could do to get some more speed?


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

*Fps*

I'm not sure what the wieght of the Beman's are, but I have Gold Tip XT5575's that are 353grains shooting 281fps out of my Razortec. The weight and my arrow length are real close to yours, so maybe you arrow is to heavy. My 2 cents worth.


----------



## ill_hoyt_ya (May 14, 2005)

yea, arrows prbably heayy. i have an ultramag set at 52 pounds at 27inch draw with vapor 4000's and im shooting 234 consistently.


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

I vote for the arrow weight because I have this setup & am getting 262fps...

2003 Hoyt Razortec @ 27" 60*
Trophy Taker Shaky Hunter
GKF Tranquilizer shorty
Coper John DNP
Gold Tip XT hunter 55/75 @ 28"
Rocky Mountain Snyper 100gr.
Total arrow weight is 375gr.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

First off your arrows are to weak at that length for your set up. Cut them down to 26.5"-27". This length will give you a very good match. Secondly your arrows weigh in the 400 grain range (depending on what vanes you are using). Cutting them down will give you a 20-30 grain reduction in total arrow weight. I would cut them down if I were you. You aren't gonna gain that much draw length before you loose or break up these arrows to need a shaft that long, unless your draw is actually to short now. In which case they will be to weak for your setup since they are to weak now. 

It is more important to have the correct setup now than worrying about later. 

You can add some speed balls to gain speed, it is possible with a bit of playing around to gain about 10fps. Plus if I remember correctly the the fps reading you are getting isn't at the bow.


----------

